# Bodybuilding Myths That Must Die!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Every culture has its myths and bodybuilding is no exception. Like most myths, most are nine parts fantasy and one part truth, though of course, some myths have no truth to them at all. I have spent much of my career attempting to expose myths surrounding bodybuilding and topics that relate to it, such as [...]

*Read More...*


----------

